# Cant get riding boots off



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

I have one of these and it's awesome


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I would try using slippery knee socks; they are really thin. I forgot the brand though.

And yeah a boot jack will be very helpful.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I use thick kneehi socks with mine and that seems to work.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't wear riding boots but my mud stompers are tall rubber. They are a ****** to get off without the boot jack. Get one and try it, I think they work great. I have just a wooden one, they make all types but the bug one is cool.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Boot jack for sure! I can't get my boots off without one unless I get help from people around me.  I also wear 'sox trots'. knee hi thin stockings made for tall boots. I honestly don't know if they make a difference, but they're cute and my friend at the tack shop gives them to me for free sooo.... :wink:


----------

